# engine light blinking



## willyvw (Nov 21, 2003)

My yellow engine light blinked for twenty minutes and hasn't done it again. My touareg sat at the Buffalo airport for three days in near zero and below zero temps. It also ran rough in the 2-3000 rpm range. It is running perfect now but I am still making an appointment. Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: engine light blinking (willyvw)*

Was it blinking while it was running rough?


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: engine light blinking (willyvw)*

The computer on your car will have the error code stored so I would definitely take your car in. They can read the error code of the transient problem and address the issue.
I've had my car in twice now for the check engine light. Both times my light was solid (not blinking). They got the problems fixed, but they told me that it is "OK" to drive the car for a while with the light solid, but if it blinks you should take it in right away.


----------



## Jellyman (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: engine light blinking (darylhuff)*

My vehicle was being serviced for an unrelated electrical problem, & while being fixed, this problem developed after it was left outside. The loaner T-Reg that I had did the same thing & when I stopped the engince & restarted it, the problem went away. When I phoned the service manager to tell him, he said there was another vehicle coming in that had the same problem; yellow engine light on and running rough. This seems to be directly related to very cold temperatures. They changed the oil to something less viscous & changed the fuel regulator. Seems to be working fine now but I would say this is definitely an issue


----------



## lesmoss (Dec 8, 2003)

My light came on solid. 
Dealer says the gas cap was loose!


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (lesmoss)*

Generally the "check engine light" is for emissions related equipment. At least that's what it is on a Porsche or Mercedes. O2 sensors are usually the culprit. Sensor failure may produce a rich or lean combustion situation. But... usually is not always so take it in.
My O2.
Jim
04 Touareg V8 all the stuff
01 996
04 WRX


----------



## willyvw (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: engine light blinking (Outrageous)*

it started out blinking,went solid and then went blinking again


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (lesmoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lesmoss* »_My light came on solid. 
Dealer says the gas cap was loose! 

In your case, your dealer was probably right as it's fairly common. The CEL should clear itself after a few cold starts


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: engine light blinking (willyvw)*

faulty coils?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: engine light blinking (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_faulty coils?

Don't start with that.


----------



## 04_Touareg_V6 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: engine light blinking (willyvw)*

I had a very similar problem on my V6 Touareg. The engine light would flash occasionally and I could feel the engine misfire. When the light was on continually, the engine was constantly misfiring. The engine codes showed that the Fuel Injector on the number one cyclinder was having an electrical open occasionally. The dealer swapped the injector and I have not had the problem come back since (I was fixed in late December). I've had my V6 since July and had about 5800 miles on it when the problem occurred. This is the first issue I've had (other than the Phatbox noise issue with the nav) in an otherwise great vehicle.


----------



## CTTouareg (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: engine light blinking (willyvw)*

Are we talking "Check Engine Light" or "MIL" light. The MIL is the indicator that looks like an outline of an engine. This is the light that comes on with a loose gas cap, among other things. Just looking for clarification.


----------



## willyvw (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: engine light blinking (CTTouareg)*

The yellow outline of the engine


----------



## willyvw (Nov 21, 2003)

the engine oil was changed. This was recommended by one of the previous posters.


----------

